# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Christian Constant's "Le Violon dIngres" Paris

## Jim Kelly-Evans

My husband and I dined tonight at this impressive restaurant, kindly suggested by forum member Lyn Juliano (many thanks, Lyn!) Here is Dan's review of this splendid eatery.

CULINARY DELIGHTS near Le CHAMPS de MARS

We had the great pleasure tonight of eating at Le Violon dIngres, where the chef is the deservedly well-known Christian Constant. 

We started by ordering a bottle of 2009 Jean-Luc Colombos syrah, called Les Fees Brunes/ Cruzez Hermitage. This wine started out well, but after a half an hour it breathed into perfection. Meantime, we nibbled on amuses bouches of Cavendish and puff pastry. For an appetizer Jim ordered the spider crab jelly with creamy rock crab & a fresh herb infusion; this marvelous dish also contained two different types of caviar. It was a creamy delight and (please judge by the photo) served in a spectacular presentation, complete with the crabs shell and claws. I enjoyed the poached blue lobster with new season vegetables, a salad prepared in a delicate horseradish dressing. 

For the main course Jim enjoyed another red color spectacular: fillet of red mullet served with a tomato, mozzarella and basil tarte, which lay atop phyllo pastry. Both the side dish and the fish were light and yet full-textured. My langoustine raviolis were topped by a frothy shellfish bisque and covered a light and soupy tomato concasse, which perfectly complemented the langoustine flavor. 

Desserts followed. Jims Millefeuille Christian Constant was a delicate version of a Napoleon, while my Grand Marnier soufflé with its caramel sauce came out piping hot from the kitchen. Complementary madeleines (immortalized by Proust in his monumental A la Recherchez du Temps Perdus) caramel candies finished off an amazing meal.

----------


## amyb

More drop dead presentations!  Superb dining-thank you for posting.

----------


## GramChop

More Parisian food porn....YAY!  Merci, beaucoup, Jim. Another addition to my 2013Paris list!

----------


## KevinS

Looks great!

----------


## katva

Another winner!  I'm going to save these reviews for a future trip.  Thanks again for the posts.

----------


## TPunch42

We ate at Cafe Constant when we were there in 2010 which I think is next door....Amazing meal.  A little more casual than this one.  Long wait for a table but well worth it.

----------

